# European Breakdown cover for a 18 year old MH



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Anybody aware of any products worth exploring?

When we don't get stopped by age restriction we find the level of cover offered for the premium required makes it not worthwhile.

Basically we are looking for...

Roadside recovery
Mechanical bills not restricted to £200-£300
Repatriation of the vehicle if reqd.

I'm not old enough to be a Saga Lout, so haven't looked at them.
I'm not a member of the CCC at the moment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

Assume you've tried all the regulars :? :? 

AA
Greenflag
RAC


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sure have!

Looking at the CCC site at the moment as they claim 'no excesses' for older vehicles


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

The RAC usually cover older vehicles if you are a member of a motoring Club - not sure if this would work quoting MHF membership but worth a try. But they cover my 47 year old car on European events.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Just spoken to them on the phone

They will cover a vehicle over 11 years old for £90, providing it is _not a motorhome._


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

I had the same problem with my 15 year old motor home and found the best way was to insure it with safegaurd insurance as their breakdown policy covered vehicles up to twenty years old.Worth checking out as i found their premiums and conditions very good for my needs.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete

Have you tried CC Red Pennant ? They have a an excess for cars over 10 years, not sure if it applies to motorhomes .... worth a try ?


----------

